# D5 motors



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

*LOW Turn Electric Motors HELP !*

We have a Trinity D5 Flatliner single 7 turn in our 1/10th scale off road trucks.
We also run a Novak Super-Rooster w/8 cell batteries.

The D-5 motor we have now has 6 to 10 good runs on it and is probably in need of a tune up or replacement. 

Without going brushless what is a good motor or armature replacement for this application.
Also, Trinity motors used to make a 8 turn drag motor with an oversized can and brushes. 
Is that motor still available or has it been replaced with another name or series of motor? 
If so with what, or what is a top of the line low turn series 540 motor that has a great reputation and reliability?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

novak 3.5 Brushless.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply 

But I edited the post as you were replying 

Without going Brushless 

But I will checkout the 3.5 Brushless , Thanks.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

No but seriously look at the team checkpoint motors. they make alot of low wind motors for off road and oval.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

420 Tech R/C said:


> novak 3.5 Brushless.



In the description of the above product it's says it has been reported to have as much power as most 7 turn motors do.

The ESC on the above product only handles up to 6 cells.

We are running a super rooster that can handle up to 10 cells, but we generally run 8 cells.

Is a 7 turn motor running 8 cells more powerful and faster than the novak 3.5 brushless with only 6 cells?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I would have to say no. The BL motors produce WAY more torque than brushed motors, and therefore you can gear them to just go insanely fast!I have seen 3.5's in 1/12 cars clocked at well over 60 running 4 cells.


----------

